# Panda



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

My little baby girl.. 

Checked on all my girls this morning and she had been killed. It was one of my new girls that killed her I'm sure of it. I loved that little girlie so much.... 

Such a cutie and always "tickled" me while I was doing water changes (She'd come and stare at my fingers and nibble them gently. So cute) I feel so bad that if I would have checked on them last night I probably could have saved her.  

On the good side, at least I still have her sister Penelope.. 

RIP my little baby.. You went much to soon. Only a few months old..


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, I am sorry. I always worried about adding new fish when I had a community tank, for that reason. =[ 

She was very pretty! It's cute she nibbled you. hahah!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm soo sorry about your loss DH.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, DH, I'm so sorry. She was adorable.  RIP Panda.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry for your loss DH. She was really cute, but don't feel too bad about yourself. We can't always monitor our fish, but you take good care of them.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry DH... Like Jupiter said, you can't always watch them. Sometimes it just... happens. Impossible to know when that bad luck will strike. You gave her a good life, though, and that's what matters...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry! She was a pretty girl.


----------

